# Checkmate vs. Toro Striping Kit



## Mpcatch7 (Sep 10, 2021)

Good morning and Merry Christmas Eve!

Does anyone have any experience with both of these kits? Is one significantly better than the other? Thanks in advance!

MP


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Never used the Toro, but I can't say enough good things about the Checkmate.

It is a purchase you will not regret.


----------



## Mpcatch7 (Sep 10, 2021)

Harts said:


> Never used the Toro, but I can't say enough good things about the Checkmate.
> 
> It is a purchase you will not regret.


Thank you!!


----------



## Acs62c (Jul 19, 2021)

+1 for the checkmate. Love mine


----------

